# Help!!! INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE. STOP: 0x0000007B blue screen!!!Help!!!



## rasu

I am running Windows 2000 Professional on an HP Omniboox XE3 GC (P3, 850 MHz, 512 MB RAM). I was having problems with the Roxio Easy-CD Creator software (for my external CD burner), and I uninstalled it, with the intention of reinstalling it. When I rebooted my laptop, it seemed to start properly upto the midway stage of the Windows 2000 splash screen - and then a BLUE SCREEN appears with the following message:

STOP: 0x0000007B (0xEB82784C, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000) 
INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE.

I tried pressing F8 during the startup and then going to 'Safe Mode' etc but none of the options worked, including starting with 'Last Known Good Configuration'.

I then created 4 Windows 2000 Professional Setup disks, pressed 'Esc' during startup, and booted from these disks. I then clicked on 'R' to repair the Windows 2000 installation. There were 2 options provided after this: (1) To repair Windows 2000 using the recovery console by pressing 'C', and (2) To repair Windows 2000 by using the emergency repair process by pressing 'R'.

I first tried the second option (2). There were two options after this, one for a Manual Repair (press M), and the other for a Fast Repair (press F). I pressed 'M', selected all the 3 repair options available (Inspect startup environment, Verify Windows 2000 System files, Inspect boot sector), and pressed Enter. It then asked me to press Enter again if I had the 'Emergency Repair Disk' (which I
don't), or to press L to let Setup try to locate Windows 2000 for me. I pressed L. It found Windows 2000 in C:WINNT, and prompted me to press Enter to repair the Windows 2000 installation, which I did. (I put my Windows 2000 CD in the CDROM drive first). It examined the disks, and I chose to repair whatever it found. When I restarted the laptop after that, I still got the BLUE SCREEN.

The same thing happened when I chose the Fast Repair (F) option again later.

I then opted to use the Recovery Console. It asked for the administrator password, which I finally remembered (!), and I then ran chkdsk (chkdsk C: /r) and fixboot (fixboot C: ). Chkdsk found at least one error and repaired it, and the fixboot seemed to have done something too. Happily, I then typed 'exit' and restarted the laptop. But the BLUE SCREEN was there again, with the same messages.

I am now kind of lost as to what I should do next. I have been looking at many forums etc, desperately trying to find a solution. Most folks that have had this error message seem to have fixed the problem by doing the chkdsk and fixboot above.


Other options:

Other options I have read about but have no idea if they make sense or how to do anything about are: (1) edit the boot.ini file or (2) repair the MBR. There is an option within recovery console (I looked at the list of recovery console commands) to 'fixmbr', but I am not sure if I should do this.

I will also now try to find the "Emergency Repair Disk" on the Internet, and see I can do anything with that. Other that this, I am totally lost!



PLEASE help me with your suggestions. Thank you very much!! Hope to hear from you soon. :no:


----------



## truckin

Go into your bios and reset to factory defaults, or find the burner you removed under boot devices & remove it. Judging by the random memory errors (0x000000 etc.) and inaccessable boot device, the CD burner you uninstalled / removed is likely listed as a boot device in your bios. Just an educated guess, but worth a shot!


----------



## Stanza

There's some good resources out there on the web. Just type in 'inaccessible boot device' in google and you get a number of sites that deal with this problem.


----------



## rasu

*Issue resolved - - - finally!!!!*

Good news guys... I have finally managed to fix the problem, without having to reinstall Windows 2000!!! After almost 3 days of agony, this is such a relief.

The fix is described here:
http://www.jsiinc.com/SUBM/tip6100/rh6179.htm

The problem was caused by the uninstall program of Roxio Easy CD Creator 5 Platinum, which messed up many a systems files and registry entries!

Thank you for all your help.

This forum also helped: http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?spid=616&newpid=616&sqid=68263&tmac=logc



Yippieeeee!!!


----------



## tcheavey

Yes, when it un installed it should have warned it was going to remove shared files also, where caution must be used. Happy Trails. Trigger got stuffed you know!:bandit:


----------



## agrawal

*INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE. STOP: 0x0000007B*

I am having exactly same problem as rasu. But I am having one more problem. I don't have any "system" file in my repair folder. Therefore I can't replace winnt\system32\config\system file. I tried all the other methods.... went through the link rasu had posted, which is also posted on miscrosoft website. But no use. My operating system is windows 2000. It is Dell Optiplex GX400 system. I don't know what to do as I have loads of data on that computer. Please help me out.
-agrawal


----------



## V0lt

If nothing you've found so far has worked, it would probably be in your best intrest to call Roxio and ask them how to fix it the damage their program has done.

That is assuming that Roxio is the root of your problem. Are you just getting the same error or was it Roxio on your machine as well?


----------



## djkjpro

Hi,
I have the same problem! it happened when I uninstalled easy cd creator!! 

Did you find a solution to fix this problem ?

Please help me :no:


----------



## johnwill

I don't have a fix, but at least now you know why I never touch Ez-Creator!


----------



## djkjpro

I Formatted my PC Cus of the **** EASY CD CREATOR !!!!!
I hope this site goes #1 on google when people search for easy cd creator!!!

IT'S ****! DON'T EVER TRY IT EVER!

The following keywords will help to put the site on google! 


ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR


----------



## johnwill

djkjpro said:


> *I Formatted my PC Cus of the **** EASY CD CREATOR !!!!!
> I hope this site goes #1 on google when people search for easy cd creator!!!
> 
> IT'S ****! DON'T EVER TRY IT EVER!
> 
> The following keywords will help to put the site on google!
> 
> 
> ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR *


You forgot Roxio!


----------



## djkjpro

opps!

Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR Roxio ADAPTEC EASY CD CREATOR 



:bounce:


----------



## m21r

I got the same problem last night and nearly lost 20Gb of data because of Roxio bugs. I managed to back up most of it but it was only after I backed that i saw this entry and sorted it out. I am glad rasu provided the link to the fix site.
The worst was that I lost all win updates and had to do them all over again. Until my computer crashed with explorer.exe errors and also task manager errors. Finally I used Repair option and now it is back up.
I do agree that people should know about how serious Roxio software unistallation is. I wonder...is there not a Roxio Fix for this? Haven't they managed to sort the bug out?


----------



## rasu

*roxio fixes?*

Roxio has definitely earned a bad name for this from me, and from countless others who have had this issue.

I have read that Roxio however have comeup with the a 'fix' for this. If you have decided to re/install Roxio EasyCD Creator Version 5, then please make sure that you have these updates from the Roxio site:

http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/software_updatesv5.jhtml



Rasu.


----------



## johnwill

And, explain why I'd uninstall a perfectly working Nero to experiment with a program that I know has crashed in the past?


----------



## rasu

*explanation*

Like I said, I have lost faith in :upset: Roxio. I was just letting the folks on this forum know that Roxio has come up with a fix. Kind of late for many of us... but a fix non the less!

Stick with Nero for sure!! :angel:


----------



## Saj

Help Please! I seem to have the same problem, though my case is much stranger.

I have 3 computers, a Dell 520 mhz, a Compaq 1.5ghz, and a homemade computer Athelon 1ghz. All threehad separate harddrives. The one on the homemade Athelon, running 2000, died with this error because I uninstalled Roxio. I followed the steps on the dites listed above, but no success. 

I recently installed Windows on the Dell computer, and it works fine. When I take itover to the Compaq System to run, it goes half way into the Windows 2000 loading screen and comes up with this exact error for no good reason! All I installed was Win2k and Office 2k! Though when I take it back to the dell, it works fine again.

Please help!


----------



## johnwill

Actually, there's a very good reason you get that error. Here's what Microsoft has to say: MS-KB Replacement MB


----------



## Saj

Hey, thanks for the site. Thats good with the new installation, but what about with my old harddrive...the one I uninstalled Roxio from. I have it plugged in as a slave on my new computer, and can see all the files, but don't have any idea how to go about fixing this.

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## johnwill

Once Roxio has scrambled the configuration, I'm not really sure what to tell you. I saw above that Roxio came up with a fix for this, have you looked into that?


----------

